# Lilycolo vs. Keldeo



## Eta Carinae (May 18, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Lilycolo vs Keldeo*[/size]

*Lilycolo's active squad*

 *闇 (Yami)* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Mabus* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Magnet
 *Aurora* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Iwawock* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Iron Ball
 *Spirit* the female Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Don't Mess With Hilda* the female Mankey <Anger Point>
 *Larry* the male Eevee <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Omen* the male Misdreavus <Levitate>


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Eris* the female Dusclops <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Shay* the male Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
 *River* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist> @ Expert Belt
 *Kiel* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sophie* the female Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Dawn Stone
 *Emma* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Vanilla Rootbeer* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Light Clay
 *Martin* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Muscle Band

You guys already decided that Shay and Iwawock are out, so RNG says... Keldeo orders first!


----------



## Keldeo (May 18, 2015)

Well, Shay, you'll get to evolve after this battle if you win! Start by immediately discarding your egg, and then *steal his Iron Ball*. If he's got a substitute or Double Team up by the time you'd be doing that, use *Ice Beam* instead, and spread it around if there are clones. For the next two actions, use *Hammer Arm*. Use Ice Beam instead if he's prepping a Counter, you're paralyzed for some reason, he has used Iron Defense or has clones (spread it around in the latter case), or you can't use or hit with Hammer Arm but can use and hit with Ice Beam. For all three actions, if he's using Rage or Bide or is unhittable with either of your options, besides because of substitute, use *Curse*. 

*Thief (discard Lucky Egg) / Ice Beam (drop Lucky Egg) / Curse (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Hammer Arm / Ice Beam / Curse x2*


----------



## Herbe (May 23, 2015)

shay wants your Iron Ball?

SHAY WANTS YOUR IRON BALL?

WELL LET'S *GIVE IT TO HIM THEN!*

and with Hammer Arm? *Two can play at that game!*

*Fling ~ Hammer Arm x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 27, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 1*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Commands: Fling ~ Hammer Arm x2
Status: Rugged as can be.

Keldeo OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Thief/Ice Beam/Curse ~ Hammer Arm/Ice Beam/Curse x2
Status: Trying to fathom the room.  Breaking the mold.

The referee knew they had been transported by a league Abra only seconds ago, but he felt as if it had been an eternity since they had set off.  He checked his watch to validate his theory, but found it no help, the second hand already reversing its spin.  Looking around, he was unimpressed by his surroundings.  The Trick Room was fairly plain.  Each surface was a painfully bright white, ceiling, walls, and floor all of the same dimension and colour.  There was ample space, as the only objects in the room were an equally pale pedestal and the single coloured item, a small hourglass that rested atop the plinth.  The device looked to be oaken, whereas the sand was obsidian in shade.  Most noticeable was the direction taken by the particles.  At a lethargic pace, they flowed upwards through the neck of the glass, signifying the altered passage of time.

The two other Asbers in the room paid no attention to the basic surroundings, their focus was entirely on the battle that was about to take place.  One trainer released what appeared to be only a boulder.  Within moments the rock extended its arms and opened its eyes, clearly a Pokémon ready for battle.  Across from him came a shape that was more obviously a sentient creature.  Blue and grey, an energetic dinosaur stood and let loose a high-pitched yet powerful roar.  The two adversaries locked eyes and nodded, clearly ready to start the battle.  The referee took note of the acknowledgement and raised his whistle to his lips.  Three short blasts later and the battle had begun.

Clearly the Trick Room was already working its magic.  While Shay would normally have been able to act much quicker than Iwawock, the Cranidos seemed to be moving through molasses, whereas the Geodude must have replaced his ability with Speed Boost.  In his hand he held a perfectly spherical chunk of iron, not weighing him down like it would many others.  Like an Olympic shotputter, he hurled the ball towards Shay, just starting to ready his legs for a charge forward.  The toss travelled like a fastball, looking like an injury was in the cards for Shay.  The ball slammed right into the dome of Shay’s head, actually leaving a crack in the seemingly impenetrable armor.  Even in slow motion, Shay’s arms quickly moved to his head, a large grimace already on his face.  The ball fell (narrowly missing the Cranidos’s feet) and rolled away slowly in the direction of the hourglass.

Shay, having prepared to hustle forward and engage Iwawock in a little hand to hand combat, had to stop himself.  He could clearly see that the Geodude’s hands were empty, and he could feel it in his cranium as well.  That meant a change of plans.  Instead, Shay spread his maw and let a ball of his own develop between his jaws, dropping his own item in the process, where it rolled to join the Iron Ball.  His new ball was an icy blue, in harsh contrast to the green-black of Iwawock’s projectile.  The ball grew in size until it was about half the size of Shay’s impressive noggin.  At this point, the ball burst and a magnificent beam of energy shot forward, identical in colour.  The beam crashed into Iwawock and instantly caused a colony of ice crystals to appear on his front.  The Geodude shivered in the aftermath, but with a few more powerful shakes he was able to banish the frost.

Iwawock was already cross.  He _hated[\i] the cold, and he was willing to show exactly how much to Shay.  Rolling forward, he let his arms follow in his rotation, building up momentum.  As he approached Shay, who was raising his own arm in preparation, he sped up his spin, causing his arms to appear as almost a blur.  Abruptly, when right in front of the Cranidos, he halted the revolution in his body and one of his arms.  The other appendage, still turning at full force met a physical barrier, Shay’s head.  His arm was not to be halted however, and he smashed Shay down towards the floor, narrowly missing the crack in his crown.  The Cranidos groaned, already suffering from an intense migraine.

Iwawock tried to roll away to safety, but Shay still had enough boost to strike him before he could retreat.  He had definitely been raising his own arm to the ceiling for a reason.  Even when nearly pushed into the proverbial floorboards, he kept the claw facing the sky.  When Iawaock finally released him, he “quickly” slammed his own arm down on Iwawock’s head, causing the Geodude to start and succumb to the downward force pushing him downwards just the same as Shay had been.  He let out a shocked gasp, one of his arms catching beneath his torso, being squeezed in between stone and unidentifiable floor material.  Shay grinned a bit as he continued his press.

The one-upping continued as each Pokemon continued to bonk the other on the head, their skulls being so prominent that they were the only real targets.  By the end of the round, both Pokemon were nursing very sore domes, and they returned to their trainers for new orders already breathing hard.  As they listened, the hourglass continued its inverted countdown, never losing a beat even as the room around it shook with the impact of each blow.

*End of Round 1*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 60% [CAPPED]
Energy: 83%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Status: In lots of pain.  Speed -2

Keldeo OO






Health: 60% [CAPPED]
Energy: 85%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg/
Status: In lots of pain.  Breaking the mold, Speed -2

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and a Lucky Egg are chilling over by the pedestal

Ref Notes:
-I had little to work off of for the description of the room, so I made it up myself.  Giratina is such a minimalist
-With no Iron Ball to steal, Shay defaulted to Ice Beam
-I wasn’t going to describe Hammer Arm 4 times, sorry
-Both Pokemon hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-4 rounds until recall
-Lilycolo commands next_


----------



## Herbe (May 28, 2015)

... Woah. This is close. At least neither of us have a distinct advantage...? Blessing and a curse.

First plan: *Hammer Arm* to high heavens. (apologies Eta)

If: he tries to use Curse / another self-targeting move (including le Substitute) then Focus Punch his face. I WANT A BATTLE GODDAMMIT NOT A STAT BOOSTING PARTY! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!

If: he Spites le Hammer Arm or has clones, um, earthquake? Hey, don't count the STAB boost please, I want to be fair! (please don't) just say some Trick Room bullshittery screws up the STAB boost application or something. Thanks!

*Hammer Arm / Focus Punch / Earthquake x3*


----------



## Keldeo (May 30, 2015)

Let's give our ref a break, Shay. Bait the Focus Punch for the first two actions and then use Endeavor.

*Curse ~ Curse ~ Endeavor*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 15, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 2*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 60%
Energy: 83%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Commands: Hammer Arm/Focus Punch/Earthquake x3
Status: In lots of pain.  Speed -2

Keldeo OO






Health: 60%
Energy: 85%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Curse x2 ~ Endeavor
Status: In lots of pain.  Speed -2

Iwawock sat very still, poised and watching his opponent with a keen eye.  Shay returned the glance for a few moments, but soon decided that whatever his opponent was planning was not enough to warrant his attention.  He began a murmuring chant, no emphasis on rhythm, tone, or diction as he sluggishly gargled up some ancient words.  As he whispered his incantation, a faint red aura began to surround his tough skin, almost presenting an illusion of anger, ironic due to the fairly calming sensation brought upon by the spiritual muttering.  He felt the acuity of his senses rise, while the slim aura seemed to tighten his skin in preparation for another physical onslaught.  In an unprecedented fashion, the ritual seemed to lift some of the weight off of his back, giving Shay another degree of agility as he tried to outmanoeuver his currently nimble opponent.

Iwawock had watched the whole display with a hitherto nonexistent air of patience.  Seeing Shay begin the routine, Iwawock knew exactly what to expect, and was predisposed to make the best of the situation.  Once it was clear Shay had no intention of engaging in another brawl, Iwawock began to charge Fighting-type energy in his fist, milking the ceremony for all the time it was worth.  Once he felt that he could no longer restrain the energy pulsating from the gaps between his fingers, and noticing that the rite seemed to be over, he charged forward with a war cry and pounded Shay with a skull-shattering blow to the face.  While waiting for Shay to finish his ritual, Iwawock had planned the entire attack in his ahead, assuring that when it hit the damage would be unbeatable.  Shay staggered backwards, his head aching once more.  He opened his eyes and had to shake himself to eliminate the slight daze.

Though he wanted to strike back with similar force, Shay forced himself to enter into another meditative state as he sang to some haunting force that would bestow him strength, at a price.  He could again feel his awareness heighten and his skin solidify, though he hardly felt that it was accomplishing much.  Iwawock could agree with him in that regard.  He was not strapped for confidence as he rolled forward, right hand positively beaming with burnt-orange light.  Another savage punch reaffirmed both of their opinions, as Shay was taken from his feet and thrown back down to the ground.  This time, he could barely open his eyes as he lay there, meek, with the Geuodude above him smirking with glee.  He longed for his trainer to recall him to his Pokeball and end the torture.

Alas, Keldeo was not so kind, so the Cranidos was forced to heave himself back to his feet, hardly able to balance.  He had come to terms with the fact that if he was going to go down, he might as well bring Iwawock down with him.  He finally decided to move, putting his legs to work for the first time this round.  He ignored the pain proliferating in his cranium and instead focused on the blurred image of Iwawock before him.  He screamed to high heavens as he leapt into the air and came crashing, boulder-like head first, into Iwawock’s own skull.  It was a ferocious headbutt, the sound of the impact reverberating throughout the room, and the force of it sent Iwawock rolling backwards, arms sprawled and mouth agape, disbelief flooding through his system.  Within seconds, he was now also going through just the same amount of pain as Shay.  The Cranidos managed to eke out a shallow grin.  Maybe the battle wasn’t going all that bad.

Iwawock, though devastated, was not quite yet done either.  He rolled forward, being careful to go slow over his tender forehead, and this time delivered a much less deliberate bonk on Shay’s head.  The attack was normally quite powerful, but in Shay’s current condition, not a whole lot could make him feel any more agony.

*End of Round 2*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 20% [CAPPED]
Energy: 60%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Status: Flabbergasted.  Speed -3

Keldeo OO






Health: 20% [CAPPED]
Energy: 60%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg
Status: Unaware of how even the match is.  Speed -4, Attack +2, Defense +2

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and a Lucky Egg are chilling over by the pedestal

Ref Notes:
-This was sooooo late and I really have nothing to do but apologize.  ASB just wasn’t really on my mind lately.  I’m really sorry, it should not happen again
-On the bright side, this battle is taking no time at all, in terms of damage per round at least
-Iwawock had decreased priority this round to see what Shay was going to do
-Shay hit the Damage Cap on the second action 
-Iwawock hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-I have speed increases and decreases give or take 10 points of speed, so Iwawock’s Hammer Arm could really do nothing more to slow him down (or speed him up in this case)
-Keldeo commands next


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like it's down to the wire here, Shay! We can definitely afford the stat drops, so your strategy this round is to spam *Superpower*. If he has Double Team clones, has a substitute, is underground, is Enduring, or is Protecting, use *Earthquake*. If you're confused, try a *Focus Energy* to clear your confusion, but only do this once. If he's Wide Guarding, no matter what other circumstances there are, use Focus Energy. I don't think Block would interfere too much with any of these attacks, but if it does, use Earthquake if you can't use Superpower and Focus Energy if you can't use either.

*Superpower / Earthquake / Focus Energy x3*

Also, while looking through Geodude's movepool, I noticed it learns Incinerate. (edit (edit 2: that apparently ninja'd Eifie's post, too): And, upon further looking-through, _Flamethrower_ and _Fire Blast_.) Why does Geodude learn Incinerate? How does it even perform Incinerate??

edit 3: List of other Pokemon that weirdly learn Flamethrower: Audino, Absol, Zangoose, Slakoth, Remoraid, Sentret, Gyarados, Slowpoke. Pokemon is weird, I guess.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 18, 2015)

It also learns Flamethrower and Fire Blast! Geodude is pretty hot-headed, you know.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 8, 2015)

_*snrrrrrr....  SNRK*_

wh-what? mama? Uhhh.... Guess I passed out from the Room's effects. So so sorry!　D'：

Give him a, uh, Hammer Arm and then a Superpower. Yaay! Everybody's a superhero. If you and he arent out by then, Sumbission will work nicely.

*Hammer Arm ~ Superpower ~ Submission*

Back to nappy time...


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 9, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 3*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 20%
Energy: 60%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Commands: Hammer Arm ~ Superpower ~ Submission
Status: Flabbergasted.  Speed -3

Keldeo OO






Health: 20%
Energy: 60%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Superpower/Earthquake/Focus Energy x3
Status: Unaware of how even the match is.  Speed -4, Attack +2, Defense +2

There was really nothing that could be done to stop the unstoppable force that was Iwawock.  The Trick Room had transformed him into some kind of athletic god.  He was off rolling again before Shay could even comprehend his trainer’s orders.  Still grimacing from the sores accumulating on his tough form, Iwawock blocked out the pain and hurtled forward.  Coming up to Shay’s equally solid noggin, Iwawock swung around his boulder of a fist and levelled the Cranidos.  The dino was sent sprawling again, visions of cuckoo birds fluttering around his head.  Trying to right the ship, he slowly came to his feet and (slowly) shook his head to eliminate some of the residual blur.  His feet hardly able to hold him, he found Iwawock, not looking that much better.  He could finish this.

Shay collected all of his remaining energy, drawing from every pool, fuelling himself with pure adrenaline.  He sprinted forwards at Iwawock, nearly tearing through the fabric of the Trick Room as his feet dug deep into the floor.  The Geodude braced for impact, but there was nothing he could do to stop the impact.  Sticking with what got him there, Shay went head first, absolutely demolishing Iwawock as the two granite craniums collided.  The Geodude was unconscious before he crashed into the wall, leaving a considerable dent.  As the fainted Pokemon sunk to the floor, the wall repaired in a flash, the physics of the room clearly not bending to regular regulations.

Shay had a couple seconds to celebrate his victory before a crippling sensation sunk in.  His mind swirled as he went through the same convulsions of an incapacitated Pokemon.  It seemed that Giratina, spectating the battle from some Distortion World lair, had decided to even the score, no matter if it was “fair” or “sportsmanlike”.  What else were legendaries supposed to do when they got bored?  The referee stood befuddled for a few seconds before blowing his whistle.  He shrugged at both trainers and indicated that they both needed to send out Pokemon, and perhaps locate a more predictable arena to battle in for their next match.

*End of Round 3*

Lilycolo OO






Health: 0%
Energy: 55%
(Iwawock) Geodude [M] <Rock Head> @Iron Ball
Status: KO’d!

Keldeo OO






Health: 0%*
Energy: 53%
(Shay) Cranidos [M] <Mold Breaker> @Lucky Egg
Status: KO’d!*

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and a Lucky Egg are chilling over by the pedestal

Ref Notes:
-Shay knocked out Iwawock with the first Superpower, so he’ll get KO experience.  Giratina gets experience for Shay’s knockout I guess..?
-Just for clarifation, is the winner of the battle just who wins the next matchup?
-Spirit the Lotad for Lilycolo and Kiel the Pawniard for Keldeo are up next, with Lilycolo ordering next


----------



## Herbe (Jul 10, 2015)

Hmm... K, didn't think of this...

How about the greatest sum of energy + any health left? And if there's a tie, then, IDK random? Split it? (also: How much did he have before Giratina decided to be a bitch? Add that, too)

Or if you don't want to go that way we could do something else? I'm open to ideas!

I'll send out/order in a bit.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 30, 2015)

and through the magic of lilycolo's laziness, what was supposed to be at most one day becomes twenty

ugh, りりころのばか


----------



## Herbe (Jul 30, 2015)

ENTER IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE FOR ENTERING THE QUICK REPLY. IT IS FOR MAKING A NEW LINE.

dammit

----

Go, Spirit!

Second things first -- if he tries to make it rain, avoid it like the plague and do Hail instead! 

"but I lurv the rain"

The rain slows you down in this room. Trust me, there will be plenty more time for rain in another battle.

*Takes precedent over*

Third things second - if it's hailing at any time, use Blizzard!

*Takes precendent over*

First things last - Use Thief and steal the dawn stone. Throw it over where a random Lucky Egg and Iron Ball are chillin so she can't get it back. If he's protecting, Hail it up. 

Next, be extra - sooper coot and tickle the little Crankydos. If he's protecting, tickle the ref. Just be sooper coot while doing it. ^_^ 

Last, Giga Drain her. If she's protecting, Giga Drain _someone._ Preferably Keldeo.

(ahemahem ooc if these count as 4 conditionals (redirecting target) forget I said them. I just mean "do it anyway" but I'm trying to add flavor)

*Thief/Hail/Blizzard ~ Tickle/Hail/Blizzard ~ Giga Drain/Hail/Blizzard*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 3, 2015)

I derped big time. I was acting on the information that I was still fighting Shay...

I don't have to recommend, though. It was my fault. Lucky you, I'm probably going to use a lot of non-effective moves!

also Spirit is shiny because Spirit is a self insert/Mary-Sue


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2015)

Let's start off with a *Poison Jab*, then thank her for the Defiant boost by *Knocking Off* the Water Stone. End with Poison Jab again if she isn't poisoned or *X-Scissor* if she is.

*Poison Jab ~ Knock Off ~ Poison Jab / X-Scissor*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 8, 2015)

boy I sure do suck at asb when I'm tired and panicky


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 11, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 4*

Lilycolo XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Commands: Thief/Hail/Blizzard ~ Tickle/Hail/Blizzard ~ Giga Drain/Hail/Blizzard
Status: Cramping Kiel’s style

Keldeo XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Black Diamond of Anabella) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Poison Jab ~ Knock Off ~ Poison Jab/X-Scissor
Status: Puffing his chess-t

Going along with it almost as if it was planned, Keldeo and Lilycolo were both quick to release their next Pokemon.  From one corner, an astonishingly magenta creature appeared.  Not aware of her magnificence, Spirit the Lotad gawked at her opponent.  Truly, she gawked at everything around her.  From the opposite side of the room, Keldeo released…_seriously_?  The referee turned his head and smiled superfluously.  Black Diamond of Anabella the Pawniard stood facing Spirit, and his trainer was using the name.  Referring back to his notebook, the referee noticed that the Pokemon had originally been called “Kiel”.  Not going to suffer through such an abomination of a moniker, he decided that Kiel was a sufficient name.

Giratina willed it, so Spirit moved first.  The Lotad somehow found a way to sprint across the room to Kiel, who didn’t seem that interested in beating Spirit off the line anyways.  Spirit was trying to find a bright blue stone to pilfer, but she could see nothing of that colour sticking out against Kiel’s darker form.  As she came closer, she was still frantically searching.  All Kiel seemed to be holding was a ovaloid stone, feathery grey and unblemished.  It would have to do.  A dark aura shrouding her figure, Spirit got close enough so she could reach with her stubby feet.  Uninterested in the stone, she promptly batted it away, where it rolled towards the pedestal, joining its compatriot.  The minimalist stand was gaining quite a spherical posse.

Kiel did not let Spirit retreat.  While the Lotad had been distracted, he had discreetly enveloped his right sword-hand with a sticky purple liquid.  Unwilling to have the liquid seep back into his own skin, he seemed to act reflexively when Spirit prodded his Lucky Egg.  Quick as a flash his blade was in and out of Spirit’s flimsy shell.  Spirit flinched and jumped backwards.  As she moved she could feel the poison that Kiel had released starting to leak into her bloodstream.  That was not going to be enjoyable.  Still, she quickly returned to Kiel’s front.  The Pawniard assumed a defensive position, but Spirit merely lunged forward and began to tickle Kiel’s belly.  At first, the onslaught appeared to be working, with a few metallic chortles coming from the Pawniard.  He had doubled over slightly, trying playfully to remove Spirit’s many limbs.  As the offensive continued however, he became more and more irritated.  One could have only so much fun.

His fury did break, after what seemed a few years, the Trick Room merciless as ever.  Rather than purely backhand Spirit and thrust her away, he instead slammed his fist against the jagged piece of rock she was holding.  The beauty of oceanic blue quickly disappeared, the chunk of stone hitting the floor and bouncing away.  Unlike the other items so discarded, the Water Stone hopped to the other side of the room, looking particularly lonely under the circumstances.  Spirit got the message and backed away.

Now the Lotad worked to do some real damage.  As if using some invisible microbe invasion, Spirit began to suck away Kiel’s lifeforce.  She grimaced as she saw how few energy balls floated her way.  She happily absorbed them and felt the slightest bit refreshed, but Kiel had not even flinched.  The Pawniard, displaying nerves of steel, was nonetheless faced with a dilemma.  Ashamed of himself, he had to admit that he had no idea whether Spirit had been poisoned or not.  Eventually deciding that with the meticulousness of the coating he had used Spirit _must_ have been affected, Kiel jumped forwards, both of his blades raised above his head.  Slicing down in two diagonal lines, Kiel let his blades make two perpendicular marks across Spirit’s face.  The Lotad shivered from the pain and waddled backwards.  She was in pain, but most of all she just felt bewildered by how ineffective she had been.

*End of Round 4*

Lilycolo XO






Health: 63%
Energy: 92%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Status: Terrified of Kiel’s blades.  Poisoned (3% damage/round)

Keldeo XO






Health: 87%
Energy: 88%
(Black Diamond of Anabella Kiel) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Status: Chastising the rook-ie.  Attack +1, Defense -1

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and two Lucky Eggs are chilling over by the pedestal.  A very lonely Water Stone sits on the other side of the room

Ref Notes:
-I love Best Cats, I really do, but the line has to be drawn somewhere
-Poison Jab inflicted poison
-Tickle triggered Defiant
-Giga Drain was a critical hit
-Kiel had no obvious indicator as to whether Spirit had been poisoned or not, so he chose a move randomly.  X-Scissor came out
-Keldeo commands next


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2015)

I never noticed Lotad's animation was so cute! We'll have to do some more damage this round, though, Kiel. Default to three *X-Scissors*. If she has clones or a substitute, is prepping a Counter, or is using Echoed Voice, or you're burned or frozen or otherwise can't reach her or use X-Scissor (you should be able to tell that) switch to *Snarl*. Sweep it in the case of Double Team clones and try to drown her out if she's using Echoed Voice. If she's completely unhittable with either of those moves, *Hone Claws* on the first action, *Swords Dance* on the second, and *Chill* on the last. Also do this if you've been confused, but only once; try to use whatever move to calm down, if possible. If you're struck by a Leech Seed, try to cut it away with X-Scissor instead of attacking.

*X-Scissor / Snarl / Hone Claws ~ X-Scissor / Snarl / Swords Dance ~ X-Scissor / Snarl / Chill*


----------



## Herbe (Aug 11, 2015)

mmhmm mmhmm yes yes

I apologize Spirit. I need to get new glasses. What appears before you is not a Crankydos but a Pawnfart! 

so with that embedded into my memory, let's go on a surfing spree

but first action try to ride the waves over to the water stone and pick it up if you can. and also wait till he tries to x-scissor so you might dodge by getting out of the way with the water. (if memory serves me correctly in x/y the animation is circular. so she should be able to do this and hit kiel at the same time. if not then just aim for kiel)

then surf normally if the dodge didn't work, if it did more dodging

*surf/surf over to water stone and pick it up/surf over to water stone, pick it up, dodge x-scissor ~ surf/dodge-surf~ surf/dodge-surf*

if I screwed up its because I am unusually tired lately,  more apologies than usual :(


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 15, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 5*

Lilycolo XO






Health: 63%
Energy: 92%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Commands: Surf x3
Status: Terrified of Kiel’s blades.  Poisoned (3% damage/round)

Keldeo XO






Health: 87%
Energy: 88%
(Kiel) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Commands: X-Scissor/Snarl/Hone Claws ~ X-Scissor/Snarl/Swords Dance ~ X-Scissor/Snarl/Chill
Status: Chastising the rook-ie.  Attack +1, Defense -1

Spirit closed her eyes and descended into her own thoughts.  She thought of vast distances, a ticklish breeze, churning swells, the blue horizon.  Her focus was entirely on the ocean and all of its components; she was trying to make a true connection with the mother of all water-types.  Soon, she could hear the sound of crashing waves in her ear, she could smell the burnt sand, and she could taste the stinging salt.  Ready to bring all of this stimulus upon Kiel, she opened her eyes wide.

There was nothing.  Kiel was honing his blades, making them shimmer and strike fear into her heart.  The Pawniard looked just about ready to strike.  Spirit whipped around furiously.  Surely, the waves that she had felt had been in the room with her!  But there was no water inside the Trick Room.  Perhaps somewhere she had just caused a wicked tsunami, but none of the tides had carried into Giratina’s lair.  Thinking fast, she did the one thing she could do with her trainer’s restrictive commands.  She bounded over to her Water Stone, grabbed it, and placed it back inside her rain dish.  This action gave Kiel more than enough time to strike.  He darted forward and struck Spirit in the flank, creating another “X” marking that would surely scar.  Spirit grimaced, partially from the pain and partially from the hopelessness of the round.

With nothing to do but panic, Spirit rushed at Kiel like a chaotic bundle.  She had to do something, right?  Tripping over her own legs and hardly managing to keep the Water Stone in her possession, she bungled up to Kiel and began whacking him with each of her limbs.  The move only really caught Kiel off guard because of how random it seemed to be.  He could discern no strategy in the onslaught, so he was forced to parry as if fighting a drunkard.  Still, the attack did not hurt him a whole lot, and each of the blows that clanged against his blade did more damage to Spirit than him.  Finally, breathing hard, Spirit backed off, slightly content.  Kiel, glad to be rid of the Lotad’s volatility, delivered another combo of thin slashes.

Spirit was still caught in limbo.  She looked for anything around the arena that could be helpful.  A leaky faucet, a small puddle, even an ice cube could have been turned into water.  Alas, Giratina had left the room clean.  Gritting her teeth, she returned to her pummeling of Kiel.  Doing little but exhausting herself, she whapped against him a few more times, trying to at least incite a reaction.  Kiel was stoic, and when Spirit turned away in a huff, he capped off the round by delivering a final cross-blow.  This one was enough to cause Spirit to cry out.  Things were truly not going her way.

*End of Round 5*

Lilycolo XO






Health: 19% [CAPPED]
Energy: 85%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Status: Dumbfounded, and definitely sore.  Poisoned (3% damage/round)

Keldeo XO






Health: 75%
Energy: 76%
(Kiel) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Status: Starting to get a bit board.  Attack +1, Defense -1

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and two Lucky Eggs are chilling over by the pedestal

Ref Notes:
-With no apparent water source, Surf failed.  On the first action, with stealing the Water Stone still a valid command, Spirit defaulted to that.  Afterwards, she simply used Struggle
-Spirit hit the Damage Cap on the third action, but went over due to recoil damage
-4 rounds until recall (totally didn’t forget about the countdown during the last bout)
-Lilycolo commands next


----------



## Herbe (Aug 16, 2015)

...
...
...
...
wowww this is just _not my battle_

spirit first give me a goddamn hug. then dodge, dodge like the wind 

theres honestly not much I can do here

*hug/dodge ~ dodge x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2015)

Just Aerial Ace all the way, I guess. Good game, Lilycolo! c:

*Kiel: Aerial Ace @ Spirit x3

Keldeo: handshake @ Lilycolo ~ high-five @ Lilycolo ~ high-five @ Eta Carinae ~ air-five @ Kiel ~ what do you mean I can only command for three actions*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 16, 2015)

> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 6*

Lilycolo XO






Health: 19%
Energy: 85%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Commands: Hug/Dodge ~ Dodge x2
Status: Dumbfounded, and definitely sore.  Poisoned (3% damage/round)

Keldeo XO






Health: 75%
Energy: 76%
(Kiel) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Aerial Ace x3
Status: Starting to get a bit board.  Attack +1, Defense -1

Spirit had accepted her defeat, and her trainer had too.  Trying to ignore the imminent end, the Lotad practically sprinted to her commander.  Consumed by emotion, the two engaged in a passionate embrace.  Mistakes had been made, but all was forgotten.  Kiel, appreciating the sentiment, nonetheless had orders to follow through with.  Not letting chance get in the way, Kiel thundered towards the loving squeeze.  Spirit knew it was coming, but still the quick knife across her lily pad evoked a squeal.  At least this time Kiel had decided not to deliver two blows.  One was more than enough, and Spirit, dejected, fell from her trainer’s arms.

From across the arena, Lilycolo’s opponent began to walk forwards, holding out a friendly hand.  Lilycolo was a bit taken aback, as the battle had not quite concluded, but she still accepted Keldeo’s handshake.  Meanwhile, Spirit continued to fight.  Reaching deep to find some motivation, she began to struggle away from Kiel.  But even in the Trick Room, Kiel’s swords could not be stopped.  He darted ahead and quickly caught up to the Lotad, who could do nothing but shut her eyes.  He delivered one final slash across her face.  The agony was unbearable, and finally Spirit descended into unconsciousness.  Kiel let his breathing rate come back to Earth while he stood there, facing his incapacitated opponent.  All in all, he had had a fairly simple outing.

Seeing Lilycolo’s brave comrade faint, Keldeo was quick to go in for the enthusiastic high five.  Lilycolo, flabbergasted by Keldeo’s morbidity and excitement, brought her hand up with an aghast look on her face.  Keldeo delivered a mighty slap to Lilycolo’s hand before whipping around to face her referee.  The ref, having watched the spectacle unfold, was going to have none of it.  He blew his whistle, and the battle concluded.  Now all that remained was finding a way out of the Trick Room before Giratina decided to unleash his wrath upon Kiel...

*End of Round 6*

Lilycolo XX






Health: 0%
Energy: 84%
(Spirit) Lotad [F] <Swift Swim> @Water Stone
Status: KO'd!

Keldeo XO






Health: 75%
Energy: 70%
(Kiel) Pawniard [M] <Defiant> @Lucky Egg
Status: Checkmate.  Attack +1, Defense -1

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (∞ more actions)
-An Iron Ball and two Lucky Eggs are chilling over by the pedestal

Ref Notes:
-Keldeo has a base speed of 102, so she moved last each action
-I made “Hug” give a 1% energy increase.  Love and compassion are the best motivators
-Dodging failed thanks to Aerial Ace’s perfect accuracy
-That’s all she wrote!  *Keldeo is the winner!*  She receives $16, while Shay and Kiel get 3 EXP points each, thanks to their Lucky Eggs.  Lilycolo, gracious in defeat, gets $8, and Iwawock and Spirit get 1 EXP point each.  I get $10 and some more free time.  Good battle you two, and good luck in the future!


----------

